
U.S. withdraws from UNESCO - Jarlakxen
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-nation/wp/2017/10/12/u-s-withdraws-from-unesco-the-u-n-s-cultural-organization-citing-anti-israel-bias/?utm_term=.58bf9540fceb
======
TaylorAlexander
At first I thought it was more Trump bluster, but the article makes clear that
the US stopped funding UNESCO in 2012 because of admission of Palestine as a
member state and resolutions made naming Israel as an occupying power. For
this, UNESCO is labeled as “Anti Israel.” Since the US stopped paying, it
racked up a $500m+ unpaid bill, and withdrawing is some way to avoid payment.
However the US will still stay on as an observer and participate in
discussions.

I’m frustrated that we won’t honor Palestine as it’s own state. I believe a
people ought to have the right to self determination.

